# E60 with SP Snow Tire Advice



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

I was coming up to the end of my lease and was waiting for details on the E61 to emerge from the cone of silence known as BMWNA and not looking forward to having an X drive E61 as my only choice. 

While having a coffee with my favorite sales rep, discussion came to the E60 and the super deals that were available on 04 E60's. To make a long story short, after some serious negotiations, I went to the dark side and got into a new E60 (finally became tolerant of Bangel Butts). This will be my 11th Bimmer and far too good a deal to pass up. I hope to pick it up Tuesday or Wednesday. I though my E39 handled well but during a test drive, I quickly relaized that the E60 is in a league of its own. :thumbup: I have to admit however, I am going to sorely miss my uberwagen.  

I would appreciate advice from any E60 owners with snow tires and a Sports Package. Did you get run flat snows or did you go with the standard 18" snow tires and purchase the jack and spare? Comments and suuggestions would be appreciated.

Already started wth the mods, rear reflectors are on order, CDV is next. Thanks to all on the site for sharing their experiences and knowledge. Your comments and advice are sincerely appreciated. Now, if I can only figure out how to ipod the E60 (reminder to self, wait patiently for Dension's adapter to come out). :tsk:


----------

